# Help with Remington 48



## SportingClub

Fellows, I just bought a used Remington 48 Sportsman 12 gauge autoloader. It's a pretty shotgun but won't cycle when I shoot it; have to manually pull the bolt handle to eject and load a new shell. I took off the foreend and barrel and cleaned a lot of gunk from the spring but it still won't cycle. I believe this shotgun is recoil operated only with no gas assistance. Any ideas? Would removing the stock and cleaning the action spring & tube help?


----------



## fox412

Since you live in the FM area. I would suggest cleaning the heck out of it. I you need a gunsmith there is a guy on the corner of University and 4th ave north that does good work.


----------



## jp

I believe the 48 has a recoil cylinder in the butt stock. Once the butt plate is removed you can access this unit. By tightening the screw you would increase the recoil operation thus causing it not to reject on lets say dove loads (Low Brass). There are cut sheets of this gun available on the net if you do some digging to give you a better idea of the assembly. 
jP


----------



## Nudiver

I inherited a Browning A-5 that was doing the exact same thing. It turned out to be the chamber had some plastic residue from shell casings. I bought a brush just for the chamber and now it spits shells 10+ feet!!


----------



## Ryan

I had this same problem with my 1100 there is an "o" rinf in the gun that is probaly broken. When I get off work I will take a picture of where mine is and post it for ya.


----------



## SportingClub

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Ryan

K I got it.

Here is a Closeup of the O ring SOrry for the blurry pic.
http://www.gundogforum.com/forum/album_ ... edc46f.jpg

Here is the oring in comparison to the chamber
http://www.gundogforum.com/forum/album_ ... d98e4b.jpg

This is what it looks like with the barrel on you have to take the barrel off.
http://www.gundogforum.com/forum/album_ ... 398aee.jpg

With the 1100's the barrel just pulls straight out. I dont know what the 48's r like. Also a good cleaning always helps.


----------



## indsport

On my model 58, there is an adjustment for high and low brass on the magazine cap with two seperate sets of holes. Also, I had to have the spring replaced in mine before it ejected correctly. Once I did that, I had to stand in the right end of the blind. The darn thing ejects shells about 20 feet at what appears to be 100 mph and it only took one ejected casing hitting a hunting partner before being moved.


----------



## DuaneinND

There are three major areas to check fot starters, most have been mentioned, but I am going to repeat.

#1. Remove the forearm, barrel, the friction piece( a brass ring with a spring steel ring around), and recoil spring. The magazine tube needs to be cleaned and polished with solvent and some 0000 steel wool. Then wipe it clean and use some Rem oil and lightly oil the tube. Clean the recoil spring. Tehn turn your attention to the inside of the friction piece if the brass is wore off, you need a new piece, if not clean and oil lightly.

#2. Clean the chamber and make sure ther is no buildup of material at the front of the chamber, and NO rust inside the chamber- if you have a small brake hone , use it to polish the chamber.

#3. Remove the trigger guard, pull the operating handle and remove the breech block form the shotgun- clean the inside of the receiver. Remove the butt stock, the action spring retainer, the action spring and follower. Clean the inside of the action spring tube, the spring , and the follower. Reassemble the shotgun and test fire with high base standard 2 3/4" no magnum loads. If the shotgun fails to cycle, you have a timing problem, and you will need to have someone who knows what they are doing take a look and hopefully be able to correct. One last little tidbit- If you do not stand firmly into the shotgun it will not function- it needs a counterforce to withstand the recoil in order to function.


----------



## SportingClub

Thanks to all for your advice. Just got back from testing out the 48 after acting on just about every suggestion you guys came up with. This time it cycled perfectly. Quite a pleasant surprise (in my life) when something ends up working properly after I monkey with it. I appreciate the feedback.


----------

